# Suggestion please



## narumuhaye (Aug 24, 2013)

Dear All,

I have got an opportunity to work in Johannesburg. They are offering me a salary of around R36000 plus accommodation in sandton and a car.Now I have 2 questions.

1. Is it safe for a single girl to live and work in Johannesburg? 

2. Is the salary mentioned above is good? With this will I be able to save any money?

Expecting all your kind advices.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

narumuhaye said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I have got an opportunity to work in Johannesburg. They are offering me a salary of around R36000 plus accommodation in sandton and a car.Now I have 2 questions.
> 
> ...


It all depends on your living expenses, some people can live on half that amount. As it includes accomodation, that is a good salary, just remember you will still have to pay income tax on the amount as well as the benefit of accomodation. Your lifestyle will determine your ability to save.

As far as I know, Sandton is quite safe, just do not walk around on your own after dark or in dodgy places.
Welcome here , should you decided to come.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Yes and yes.


----------



## narumuhaye (Aug 24, 2013)

Thanks Johanna and LegalMan.

My family is actually worried to send me out there bcoz of the violence ratings given for Johannesburg. Is it really true that the violence rate is very much high in Johannesburg???

Also please tell me what are the main entertainments for people over here(movies, pub, trekking etc.,) 

Will Indian movies get released in any theatres???


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Loads of Indian movies here. Don't worry. My favourite is still Lagaan.

As for crime, simply rent or buy in a good area and you will have very little or no crime.


----------



## narumuhaye (Aug 24, 2013)

Thank you and Sorry for annoying you guys. But i need some more information as well. To get the work permit for SA, is it necessary to get PCC from all the countries where i lived for more than a year?


Also, if i get a salary of R36000, how much tax percentage will apply???


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

narumuhaye said:


> Thank you and Sorry for annoying you guys. But i need some more information as well. To get the work permit for SA, is it necessary to get PCC from all the countries where i lived for more than a year?
> 
> 
> Also, if i get a salary of R36000, how much tax percentage will apply???





https://www.taxtim.com/blog/sars-tax-rates-tables-2014


----------

